# Topics > Conversational AI > Intelligent personal virtual voice assistants >  Ubi, always-on voice-activated computer, Unified Computer Intelligence Corporation, Toronto, Canada

## Airicist

Developer - Unified Computer Intelligence Corporation

"Ubi - The Ubiquitous Computer - Voice-Activated & Always On" on Kickstarter

----------


## Airicist

Ubi challenges the smart home status quo

Published on Nov 20, 2014




> Unified Computer Intelligence Corporation's $299 Ubi wants to turn voice control into a smart home staple.

----------

